# 8th Annual Organic Beekeepers Mtg, will be in Oracle Ariz 27-28 Feb - 1 Mar, 2015



## Ramona (Apr 26, 2008)

For those who would like to use a credit or debit card to sign up for the conference go to beeuntoothers.com where you can pay through paypal.

Looking forward to seeing folks in Arizona! 

Ramona


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Tim Ives too busy?


----------



## ShannaRose (Feb 10, 2015)

How do I get on the mailing list for next year?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is no mailing list. I will try to keep this up to date:
http://www.bushfarms.com/organic_beekeeping_meeting.htm

I don't have it handy, but there are other places this gets posted. Usually you can check beeuntoothers.com and get the most recent info.

There is the organic list (link above) where it will be posted, but a lot of other discussions there besides the meeting.


----------

